
How to convince your fellow developer to write short methods? - nreece
http://www.agiledeveloper.com/blog/PermaLink.aspx?guid=8a745e85-2a34-4d9c-8c25-ca371530e281
======
silentbicycle
> But, do not reply to that question that way. Instead say, "Over the weekend
> I got into my car, started it, drove 5 miles West, took a right turn, then a
> left turn, then drove another 10 miles, ..." Go at it for several minutes
> until your colleague gets frustrated and interrupts you with "What's wrong
> with you." Now simply reply, "oh, I though I'll tell you how my weekend way
> like you write your methods."

Wow. I'm pretty sure being passive-aggressive is not the solution.

If there's a really concrete case where a method doing too much is making code
hard to correct (because you cannot change just one part of it in isolation),
show it to the developer, and _don't be a dick about it_. While they may just
be writing sloppy code, there's a good chance it was a smaller method that
grew so gradually that it never set off their mental alarms.

